# Why do women wear make up and perfume?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Because they are ugly and they smell :-[ ;D


----------



## antuniy (Nov 17, 2011)

Except for the hats and skirts a little fuller that looks like the ladies at church around here.


----------

